# Real bad day at TESLA! Oooops!



## skookerasbil

Stocks tank! Exec's quit. Panic at Tesla!

Chaos Erupts At Tesla: Stock Crashes, Bonds Implode After Heads Of Accounting, HR Quit

Well duh.....when nobody cares about electric vehicles, the folks slowly start to realize they've been had!! Musk....what a fraud.


----------



## SassyIrishLass

A blind man could have seen this coming. Musk is a loon and his charade is blowing up


----------



## Weatherman2020

Writing on the wall. First suppliers weren’t being paid, then they begged for investors. 

Nobody wants Flaming Sparky Cars.


----------



## skookerasbil

SassyIrishLass said:


> A blind man could have seen this coming. Musk is a loon and his charade is blowing up



But not according to Old Rocks....he implies Tesla to be the next Google!!


----------



## Sunsettommy

Can hardly wait for the lemming Tesla supporters to come here...…………, for their silly rationalizations to read...…..


----------



## saveliberty

At least you can put a DeLorean is a science fiction movie.


----------



## danielpalos

skookerasbil said:


> Stocks tank! Exec's quit. Panic at Tesla!
> 
> Chaos Erupts At Tesla: Stock Crashes, Bonds Implode After Heads Of Accounting, HR Quit
> 
> Well duh.....when nobody cares about electric vehicles, the folks slowly start to realize they've been had!! Musk....what a fraud.


letting politics get to us, is all it usually is.


----------



## elektra

Tesla is collapsing, the stock is doomed. The company will go bankrupt. But what about the billions of tons material Tesla has had heavy industry manufacture. Will there be an accounting of all the CO2 created which the non-science thinking idiots believe cause the planet to over-heat. 

Will we see all the pollution, the toxic waste, accounted for! Forget about the CO2, what about all the coal, and oil tesla has used creating this monster. 

What about all our natural resources, wasted.


----------



## Old Rocks

Estimated August passenger car sales from Goodcarbadcar.net indicate that only four passenger car models sold better than the Tesla Model 3 in August. Those cars were only from Honda and Toyota. They were the Toyota Camry, Honda Civic, Honda Accord and Toyota Corolla.

This was at the 5000 car per week level for the Model 3. If the Model 3 reaches 7000 cars per week then it will be the second best selling car model. It would only be behind the Toyota Camry. If the Model 3 reaches 8000 cars per week then it will become the top selling car in the USA.

The Toyota Camry sells for $29,000 to 34,000.

The three available versions of the Model 3 are $49,000 to $64,000 in price.

Tesla Model 3 top selling US passenger car model in terms of August revenue and fifth in cars sold

*Whatever happens with Musk personally, the Tesla auto company will survive. Someone will pick it up. The sales are simply too strong for some company not to take over and become one of the major auto brands in the world.*


----------



## Windparadox

`
Regardless of Tesla, coal is on its way out.
`


----------



## Old Rocks

Again, we have an American company, producing an American product almost 100% here in the US, and the 'Conservatives' hate it. They hate it even more because no one else in the world can compete with it. They would rather we all buy European or Japanese vehicles. Why do 'Conservatives' hate America and love Putin?


----------



## fncceo

Old Rocks said:


> Estimated August passenger car sales from Goodcarbadcar.net indicate that only four passenger car models sold better than the Tesla Model 3 in August. Those cars were only from Honda and Toyota. They were the Toyota Camry, Honda Civic, Honda Accord and Toyota Corolla.
> 
> This was at the 5000 car per week level for the Model 3. If the Model 3 reaches 7000 cars per week then it will be the second best selling car model. It would only be behind the Toyota Camry. If the Model 3 reaches 8000 cars per week then it will become the top selling car in the USA.
> 
> The Toyota Camry sells for $29,000 to 34,000.
> 
> The three available versions of the Model 3 are $49,000 to $64,000 in price.
> 
> Tesla Model 3 top selling US passenger car model in terms of August revenue and fifth in cars sold
> 
> *Whatever happens with Musk personally, the Tesla auto company will survive. Someone will pick it up. The sales are simply too strong for some company not to take over and become one of the major auto brands in the world.*




Too damn easy to check 

Tesla didn't even make the Top 20

Top Selling Cars in 2018 in the USA -- not a single one comes with taxpayer subsidized sticker price

*1. Ford F-Series: 451,138 sold in 2018.  Change from the same date in 2017 +4.9% .*
*2. Chevrolet Silverado: 291,074. +10.7%*
*3. Ram Pickup: 233,539. - 6.7%*
*4. Nissan Rogue : 215,202. +10.0%*
*5. Toyota RAV4: 198,390. +7.4%*
*6. Honda CR-V: 179,580. - 4.1%*
*7. Toyota Camry: 178,795. +1.1%*
*8. Honda Civic: 176,242. +0.3%*
*9. Chevrolet Equinox 156,365. +17.2%*
*10. Toyota Corolla: 149,805. -9.5%
11. Ford Escape: 144,627. -7.9%
12. Honda Accord: 138,290. -13.6%
13. Jeep Wrangler: 133,492. +34.9%
14. Ford Explorer: 128,706. -5.0%
15. Nissan Altima: 123,792. -15.4%
16. Toyota Tacoma: 116,266. +2.8%
17. Nissan Sentra: 115,676. +2.8%
18. Toyota Highlander: 114,254. +14.3%
19. Jeep Cherokee: 113,719.+ 39.8%
20. Jeep Grand Cherokee: 109,313 Down 6.1% 

Source These are the 20 best-selling cars and trucks in America in 2018

I admit, probably not as authorative as "good car bad car .com"  but call me old-fashioned for looking for business facts in a business journal and not a green propaganda sheet.

*


----------



## elektra

Windparadox said:


> `
> Regardless of Tesla, coal is on its way out.
> `


Really, then how will you build solar panels and wind turbines without coal? It can not be done. 
So go ahead and explain.


----------



## skookerasbil

Old Rocks said:


> Again, we have an American company, producing an American product almost 100% here in the US, and the 'Conservatives' hate it. They hate it even more because no one else in the world can compete with it. They would rather we all buy European or Japanese vehicles. Why do 'Conservatives' hate America and love Putin?



Ahhhhhh....the lament of the side that's not winning.

Let me translate the title of the thread.....

TESLA IS A JOKE


----------



## Windparadox

skookerasbil said:


> Ahhhhhh....the lament of the side that's not winning. Let me translate the title of the thread.....TESLA IS A JOKE


`
Elon Musk may be a screwball but his products are solid. However, as an owner of two Tesla manufactured "Powerwall" batteries, they are solid and well worth the investment. So I'm bias in that respect.
`


----------



## Nosmo King

Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?

Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?


----------



## skookerasbil

Nosmo King said:


> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?



Actually....we dont care much because we see that nobody is caring about the electric car. Those on the right or left. Nobody is buying them. In fact Ford sold more Focus's last year than all electric vehicles combined. I mean how laughable is that?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Old Rocks said:


> Again, we have an American company, producing an American product almost 100% here in the US, and the 'Conservatives' hate it. They hate it even more because no one else in the world can compete with it. They would rather we all buy European or Japanese vehicles. Why do 'Conservatives' hate America and love Putin?




To bad telsa don't pay Union wages ...



Eh?



 .


----------



## Wyatt earp

Nosmo King said:


> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?




Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are


.


----------



## Nosmo King

skookerasbil said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....we dont care much because we see that nobody is caring about the electric car. Those on the right or left. Nobody is buying them. In fact Ford sold more Focus's last year than all electric vehicles combined. I mean how laughable is that?
Click to expand...

I'm asking why is the very idea of an electric car so troublesome.  

No technology emerges wholly formed like a potted geranium.  Technology develops over time.  Should a viable electric car be developed, why would it pose a problem?


----------



## Nosmo King

bear513 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I hope that improvements in hydrogen fuel cells can, one day, provide a unit about the size of a water heater that would provide electricity to a house.  I hope that hydrogen fuel cell could power all our transportation.  But I don't root against a battery powered car.  I hope both technologies can compete in the market place.

Beta vs. VHS.  Plasma vs. LED.  8 Track vs. cassette.  All technologies develop and the market decides.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Nosmo King said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope that improvements in hydrogen fuel cells can, one day, provide a unit about the size of a water heater that would provide electricity to a house.  I hope that hydrogen fuel cell could power all our transportation.  But I don't root against a battery powered car.  I hope both technologies can compete in the market place.
> 
> Beta vs. VHS.  Plasma vs. LED.  8 Track vs. cassette.  All technologies develop and the market decides.
Click to expand...



That was the other problem Obama picked batteries over fuel cell development..


I posted a thread here on it a few years ago .


.


----------



## skookerasbil

Nosmo King said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope that improvements in hydrogen fuel cells can, one day, provide a unit about the size of a water heater that would provide electricity to a house.  I hope that hydrogen fuel cell could power all our transportation.  But I don't root against a battery powered car.  I hope both technologies can compete in the market place.
> 
> Beta vs. VHS.  Plasma vs. LED.  8 Track vs. cassette.  All technologies develop and the market decides.
Click to expand...


Norelco vs Gillette

Technology only sometimes determines the market. The electric razor has been around forever and still nobody uses it. Because it sucks. It's all Gillette all the time. Lots of factors.

When you can can get a battery charge on an electric car that goes 500 miles. People will take interest. Not until then....and only if the cost is equivalent of course.


----------



## mamooth

bear513 said:


> That was the other problem Obama picked batteries over fuel cell development..



EV -- Use electricity directly.
Fuel cell -- Turn electricity into hydrogen, somehow get the hydrogen to the car, then turn the hydrogen back into electricity.

That's basically why batteries won the contest running away. Fuel cells are much more inconvenient, the fuel cell cars cost much more, and the hydrogen fuel costs much more per mile. Fuel cell cars have a longer range, but batteries have passed 50% of that and are still climbing, while fuel cells are stuck. There's really no way to compress hydrogen even more.


----------



## idb

Nosmo King said:


> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?


The answer is in their name..."Conservative".
It means that they're resistant to change.

Also, in their minds change means "Progressive" so their Pavlovian response is to hate it.
It's really as simple as that.


----------



## Mr Natural

In 50 years they’ll be laughing at us and our gasoline powered cars.


----------



## skookerasbil

idb said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is in their name..."Conservative".
> It means that they're resistant to change.
> 
> Also, in their minds change means "Progressive" so their Pavlovian response is to hate it.
> It's really as simple as that.
Click to expand...


Ahhhhhh but WINNING s0n! Too much change freaks folks. Simple as that!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

bear513 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Hydrogen explodes. And where are you planning on getting it?
Bad idea.


----------



## Nosmo King

Toddsterpatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hydrogen explodes. And where are you planning on getting it?
> Bad idea.
Click to expand...

You drive around with 20 gallons of gasoline strapped behind you rear bumper.  Hydrogen is the most plentiful element on earth.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Nosmo King said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hydrogen explodes. And where are you planning on getting it?
> Bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You drive around with 20 gallons of gasoline strapped behind you rear bumper.  Hydrogen is the most plentiful element on earth.
Click to expand...


*You drive around with 20 gallons of gasoline strapped behind you rear bumper. *

Yup. But hydrogen is much more explosive than gasoline.

*Hydrogen is the most plentiful element on earth.*

But where are you going to get molecular hydrogen?


----------



## EGR one

idb said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> The answer is in their name..."Conservative".
> It means that they're resistant to change.
> 
> Also, in their minds change means "Progressive" so their Pavlovian response is to hate it.
> It's really as simple as that.
Click to expand...


Only to a simpleton.  I am a conservative, and I have many friends who are also conservative.  None of us are afraid of change in technology, politics, or any other subject.  We do resist change that has no logical benefit to the country we love.  If electric cars are the vehicles of the future, then so be it.  Just quit trying to force it on us, and we can both be happy.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Toddsterpatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hydrogen explodes. And where are you planning on getting it?
> Bad idea.
Click to expand...



So do gasoline cars, where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.


Australian hydrogen car breakthrough could go global






.


----------



## fncceo

mamooth said:


> Fuel cell -- Turn electricity into hydrogen, somehow get the hydrogen to the car, then turn the hydrogen back into electricity.



Actually, Israeli companies have had success on a small scale working with algae that emit hydrogen when exposed to sunlight instead of oxygen,


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

bear513 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hydrogen explodes. And where are you planning on getting it?
> Bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do gasoline cars, where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.
> 
> 
> Australian hydrogen car breakthrough could go global
> 
> 
> Btw I always read elecoteck.com along with pop sci
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...



*where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.*

We should get hydrogen from ammonia?
Okay, where are you going to get the ammonia?


----------



## danielpalos

Windparadox said:


> `
> Regardless of Tesla, coal is on its way out.
> `


Another sector where Industrial Automation can help improve safety and efficiency.


----------



## danielpalos

Nosmo King said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....we dont care much because we see that nobody is caring about the electric car. Those on the right or left. Nobody is buying them. In fact Ford sold more Focus's last year than all electric vehicles combined. I mean how laughable is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm asking why is the very idea of an electric car so troublesome.
> 
> No technology emerges wholly formed like a potted geranium.  Technology develops over time.  Should a viable electric car be developed, why would it pose a problem?
Click to expand...

Let's convert the postal service to electric, to help our environment.


----------



## fncceo

danielpalos said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually....we dont care much because we see that nobody is caring about the electric car. Those on the right or left. Nobody is buying them. In fact Ford sold more Focus's last year than all electric vehicles combined. I mean how laughable is that?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm asking why is the very idea of an electric car so troublesome.
> 
> No technology emerges wholly formed like a potted geranium.  Technology develops over time.  Should a viable electric car be developed, why would it pose a problem?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Let's convert the postal service to electric, to help our environment.
Click to expand...


How would that help the environment?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Toddsterpatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hydrogen explodes. And where are you planning on getting it?
> Bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do gasoline cars, where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.
> 
> 
> Australian hydrogen car breakthrough could go global
> 
> 
> Btw I always read elecoteck.com along with pop sci
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.*
> 
> We should get hydrogen from ammonia?
> Okay, where are you going to get the ammonia?
Click to expand...




*Ammonia* is used to *make* fertilisers (as a source of nitrogen for plants), explosives, dyes, household cleaners and nylon. It is also the most important raw material in the manufacture of nitric acid. *Ammonia is manufactured by combining nitrogen and hydrogen in an important industrial process called the Haber process.*
BBC - GCSE Bitesize Science - Making ammonia : RevisionBBC › schools › gcsebitesize › science › tri


----------



## polarbear

Toddsterpatriot said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hydrogen explodes. And where are you planning on getting it?
> Bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do gasoline cars, where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.
> 
> 
> Australian hydrogen car breakthrough could go global
> 
> 
> Btw I always read elecoteck.com along with pop sci
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.*
> 
> We should get hydrogen from ammonia?
> Okay, where are you going to get the ammonia?
Click to expand...

Soooo typical how he replies to your questions, where do you get the ammonia?...answ.: from hydrogen question where do you get the hydrogen? answ.: from ammonia in oversized & bold font.
Having no idea what it really takes to get the hydrogen to make ammonia and then dissociate the hydrogen from NH3 he glosses over the engineering & logistic problems for each of these steps as if they don`t exist.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

bear513 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hydrogen explodes. And where are you planning on getting it?
> Bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do gasoline cars, where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.
> 
> 
> Australian hydrogen car breakthrough could go global
> 
> 
> Btw I always read elecoteck.com along with pop sci
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.*
> 
> We should get hydrogen from ammonia?
> Okay, where are you going to get the ammonia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ammonia* is used to *make* fertilisers (as a source of nitrogen for plants), explosives, dyes, household cleaners and nylon. It is also the most important raw material in the manufacture of nitric acid. *Ammonia is manufactured by combining nitrogen and hydrogen in an important industrial process called the Haber process.*
> BBC - GCSE Bitesize Science - Making ammonia : RevisionBBC › schools › gcsebitesize › science › tri
Click to expand...


So we should use natural gas to make ammonia, use ammonia to make hydrogen to use in fuel cells?

Or, we could skip 2 steps that waste energy and just use the natural gas to power the cars.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hydrogen explodes. And where are you planning on getting it?
> Bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do gasoline cars, where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.
> 
> 
> Australian hydrogen car breakthrough could go global
> 
> 
> Btw I always read elecoteck.com along with pop sci
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.*
> 
> We should get hydrogen from ammonia?
> Okay, where are you going to get the ammonia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo typical how he replies to your questions, where do you get the ammonia?...answ.: from hydrogen question where do you get the hydrogen? answ.: from ammonia in oversized & bold font.
> Having no idea what it really takes to get the hydrogen to make ammonia and then dissociate the hydrogen from NH3 he glosses over the engineering & logistic problems for each of these steps as if they don`t exist.
Click to expand...


Hydrogen sounds cool, futuristic and emission free.
Unfortunately, there are no hydrogen wells or hydrogen deposits.
It's not his fault, he's a decent guy......but hydrogen sounds cool!


----------



## polarbear

Toddsterpatriot said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hydrogen explodes. And where are you planning on getting it?
> Bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do gasoline cars, where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.
> 
> 
> Australian hydrogen car breakthrough could go global
> 
> 
> Btw I always read elecoteck.com along with pop sci
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.*
> 
> We should get hydrogen from ammonia?
> Okay, where are you going to get the ammonia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo typical how he replies to your questions, where do you get the ammonia?...answ.: from hydrogen question where do you get the hydrogen? answ.: from ammonia in oversized & bold font.
> Having no idea what it really takes to get the hydrogen to make ammonia and then dissociate the hydrogen from NH3 he glosses over the engineering & logistic problems for each of these steps as if they don`t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hydrogen sounds cool, futuristic and emission free.
> Unfortunately, there are no hydrogen wells or hydrogen deposits.
> It's not his fault, he's a decent guy......but hydrogen sounds cool!
Click to expand...

Yeah I know it sounds cool, but it`s not so cool if you happen to be near it when it`s under high pressure and the atoclave it`s pumped in blows out at both ends. All it took was a a faulty instrument indicating residual oxygen. Being a "decent guy" cuts no ice in physics & chemistry. The hydrogen he fancies is bonded to oxygen and it takes ~ 950  kj/mol to separate both Hydrogen atoms from H2O and only a little over 400 to strip a Carbon Hydrogen bond. The latter reaction is self sustaining and requires only a simple combustion process while the H2 from H2O is not. The other problem is that "decent guys" think NH3 is not flammable.It is ! Granted it has a flash point that is not reached when everything works as planned but all it takes is for a small portion of it to reach 650 C and it goes Kaboom.


----------



## Wyatt earp

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hydrogen explodes. And where are you planning on getting it?
> Bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do gasoline cars, where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.
> 
> 
> Australian hydrogen car breakthrough could go global
> 
> 
> Btw I always read elecoteck.com along with pop sci
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.*
> 
> We should get hydrogen from ammonia?
> Okay, where are you going to get the ammonia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo typical how he replies to your questions, where do you get the ammonia?...answ.: from hydrogen question where do you get the hydrogen? answ.: from ammonia in oversized & bold font.
> Having no idea what it really takes to get the hydrogen to make ammonia and then dissociate the hydrogen from NH3 he glosses over the engineering & logistic problems for each of these steps as if they don`t exist.
Click to expand...



The question was answered ...


----------



## Wyatt earp

polarbear said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hydrogen explodes. And where are you planning on getting it?
> Bad idea.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do gasoline cars, where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.
> 
> 
> Australian hydrogen car breakthrough could go global
> 
> 
> Btw I always read elecoteck.com along with pop sci
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.*
> 
> We should get hydrogen from ammonia?
> Okay, where are you going to get the ammonia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo typical how he replies to your questions, where do you get the ammonia?...answ.: from hydrogen question where do you get the hydrogen? answ.: from ammonia in oversized & bold font.
> Having no idea what it really takes to get the hydrogen to make ammonia and then dissociate the hydrogen from NH3 he glosses over the engineering & logistic problems for each of these steps as if they don`t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hydrogen sounds cool, futuristic and emission free.
> Unfortunately, there are no hydrogen wells or hydrogen deposits.
> It's not his fault, he's a decent guy......but hydrogen sounds cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know it sounds cool, but it`s not so cool if you happen to be near it when it`s under high pressure and the atoclave it`s pumped in blows out at both ends. All it took was a a faulty instrument indicating residual oxygen. Being a "decent guy" cuts no ice in physics & chemistry. The hydrogen he fancies is bonded to oxygen and it takes ~ 950  kj/mol to separate both Hydrogen atoms from H2O and only a little over 400 to strip a Carbon Hydrogen bond. The latter reaction is self sustaining and requires only a simple combustion process while the H2 from H2O is not. The other problem is that "decent guys" think NH3 is not flammable.It is ! Granted it has a flash point that is not reached when everything works as planned but all it takes is for a small portion of it to reach 650 C and it goes Kaboom.
Click to expand...



Here's why hydrogen-fueled cars aren't little Hindenburgs


The hydrogen fuel cell tanks in the Toyota Mirai are pressurized up to 10,000 psi, and hydrogen is 16 times lighter than air. So, if a tank were punctured or otherwise compromised, the hydrogen gas would instantaneously dissipate into the atmosphere, Hartline said.

John Kopasz, a scientist at the Argonne National Laboratory who performs research on hydrogen gas production, said that while there are inherent dangers with any combustible fuel, hydrogen fuel is safer than gasoline.

If a regular car's fuel tank is punctured, gasoline leaks out and pools beneath the vehicle, creating a ready source of fuel for a prolonged burn, Kopasz said.


In fact, in the case of the hydrogen-filled _Hindenburg_, most of the fire was fueled by diesel fuel for the airship's engines and a flammable lacquer coating on the outside of the dirigible.

Today's hydrogen fuel tanks are also made from highly durable carbon fiber whose strength is assessed not only in crash tests but also in trials in which bullets are fired at it.


----------



## polarbear

bear513 said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So do gasoline cars, where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.
> 
> 
> Australian hydrogen car breakthrough could go global
> 
> 
> Btw I always read elecoteck.com along with pop sci
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.*
> 
> We should get hydrogen from ammonia?
> Okay, where are you going to get the ammonia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo typical how he replies to your questions, where do you get the ammonia?...answ.: from hydrogen question where do you get the hydrogen? answ.: from ammonia in oversized & bold font.
> Having no idea what it really takes to get the hydrogen to make ammonia and then dissociate the hydrogen from NH3 he glosses over the engineering & logistic problems for each of these steps as if they don`t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hydrogen sounds cool, futuristic and emission free.
> Unfortunately, there are no hydrogen wells or hydrogen deposits.
> It's not his fault, he's a decent guy......but hydrogen sounds cool!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I know it sounds cool, but it`s not so cool if you happen to be near it when it`s under high pressure and the atoclave it`s pumped in blows out at both ends. All it took was a a faulty instrument indicating residual oxygen. Being a "decent guy" cuts no ice in physics & chemistry. The hydrogen he fancies is bonded to oxygen and it takes ~ 950  kj/mol to separate both Hydrogen atoms from H2O and only a little over 400 to strip a Carbon Hydrogen bond. The latter reaction is self sustaining and requires only a simple combustion process while the H2 from H2O is not. The other problem is that "decent guys" think NH3 is not flammable.It is ! Granted it has a flash point that is not reached when everything works as planned but all it takes is for a small portion of it to reach 650 C and it goes Kaboom.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Here's why hydrogen-fueled cars aren't little Hindenburgs
> 
> 
> The hydrogen fuel cell tanks in the Toyota Mirai are pressurized up to 10,000 psi, and hydrogen is 16 times lighter than air. So, if a tank were punctured or otherwise compromised, the hydrogen gas would instantaneously dissipate into the atmosphere, Hartline said.
> 
> John Kopasz, a scientist at the Argonne National Laboratory who performs research on hydrogen gas production, said that while there are inherent dangers with any combustible fuel, hydrogen fuel is safer than gasoline.
> 
> If a regular car's fuel tank is punctured, gasoline leaks out and pools beneath the vehicle, creating a ready source of fuel for a prolonged burn, Kopasz said.
> 
> 
> In fact, in the case of the hydrogen-filled _Hindenburg_, most of the fire was fueled by diesel fuel for the airship's engines and a flammable lacquer coating on the outside of the dirigible.
> 
> Today's hydrogen fuel tanks are also made from highly durable carbon fiber whose strength is assessed not only in crash tests but also in trials in which bullets are fired at it.
Click to expand...

_pressurized up to 10,000 psi, and hydrogen is 16 times lighter than air._
Hahaha...hydrogen at 10 000 psi is 16 times lighter than air.....
And "would instantaneously dissipate"...."is safer than gasoline."....because "gasoline leaks out and pools beneath the vehicle,"....in other words it is not a fuel vapor bomb unless it is well dispersed.
...which is the very problem why a "flooded" engine refuses to start.
So why don`t you go to a welding supply shop and see what happens if you crack a hydrogen cylinder valve open with a lit cigarette in your mouth....and while you are at it try and light up a bucket full of gasoline with  that cigarette.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

bear513 said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hydrogen explodes. And where are you planning on getting it?
> Bad idea.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> So do gasoline cars, where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.
> 
> 
> Australian hydrogen car breakthrough could go global
> 
> 
> Btw I always read elecoteck.com along with pop sci
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> *where am I going to get it?? I already posted a thread on it here.*
> 
> We should get hydrogen from ammonia?
> Okay, where are you going to get the ammonia?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Soooo typical how he replies to your questions, where do you get the ammonia?...answ.: from hydrogen question where do you get the hydrogen? answ.: from ammonia in oversized & bold font.
> Having no idea what it really takes to get the hydrogen to make ammonia and then dissociate the hydrogen from NH3 he glosses over the engineering & logistic problems for each of these steps as if they don`t exist.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The question was answered ...
Click to expand...


The energy needed to obtain the hydrogen was not addressed.


----------



## danielpalos

no time to let Politics get in our way; we need "giga Capacitors" to reclaim lightning energy and store and discharge to grid scale batteries.


----------



## Old Rocks

fncceo said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Estimated August passenger car sales from Goodcarbadcar.net indicate that only four passenger car models sold better than the Tesla Model 3 in August. Those cars were only from Honda and Toyota. They were the Toyota Camry, Honda Civic, Honda Accord and Toyota Corolla.
> 
> This was at the 5000 car per week level for the Model 3. If the Model 3 reaches 7000 cars per week then it will be the second best selling car model. It would only be behind the Toyota Camry. If the Model 3 reaches 8000 cars per week then it will become the top selling car in the USA.
> 
> The Toyota Camry sells for $29,000 to 34,000.
> 
> The three available versions of the Model 3 are $49,000 to $64,000 in price.
> 
> Tesla Model 3 top selling US passenger car model in terms of August revenue and fifth in cars sold
> 
> *Whatever happens with Musk personally, the Tesla auto company will survive. Someone will pick it up. The sales are simply too strong for some company not to take over and become one of the major auto brands in the world.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Too damn easy to check
> 
> Tesla didn't even make the Top 20
> 
> Top Selling Cars in 2018 in the USA -- not a single one comes with taxpayer subsidized sticker price
> 
> *1. Ford F-Series: 451,138 sold in 2018.  Change from the same date in 2017 +4.9% .*
> *2. Chevrolet Silverado: 291,074. +10.7%*
> *3. Ram Pickup: 233,539. - 6.7%*
> *4. Nissan Rogue : 215,202. +10.0%*
> *5. Toyota RAV4: 198,390. +7.4%*
> *6. Honda CR-V: 179,580. - 4.1%*
> *7. Toyota Camry: 178,795. +1.1%*
> *8. Honda Civic: 176,242. +0.3%*
> *9. Chevrolet Equinox 156,365. +17.2%*
> *10. Toyota Corolla: 149,805. -9.5%*
> *11. Ford Escape: 144,627. -7.9%*
> *12. Honda Accord: 138,290. -13.6%*
> *13. Jeep Wrangler: 133,492. +34.9%*
> *14. Ford Explorer: 128,706. -5.0%*
> *15. Nissan Altima: 123,792. -15.4%*
> *16. Toyota Tacoma: 116,266. +2.8%*
> *17. Nissan Sentra: 115,676. +2.8%*
> *18. Toyota Highlander: 114,254. +14.3%*
> *19. Jeep Cherokee: 113,719.+ 39.8%*
> *20. Jeep Grand Cherokee: 109,313 Down 6.1% *
> 
> *Source These are the 20 best-selling cars and trucks in America in 2018*
> 
> *I admit, probably not as authorative as "good car bad car .com"  but call me old-fashioned for looking for business facts in a business journal and not a green propaganda sheet.*
Click to expand...

Dumb fuck, first, it said passenger cars. Second, it was for the month of August.


----------



## Old Rocks

elektra said:


> Windparadox said:
> 
> 
> 
> `
> Regardless of Tesla, coal is on its way out.
> `
> 
> 
> 
> Really, then how will you build solar panels and wind turbines without coal? It can not be done.
> So go ahead and explain.
Click to expand...

The same way the coal is presently being replaced by wind, solar, and natural gas. And, as the grid scale batteries come online, there will be even less need for natural gas.


bear513 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

How many hydrogen fueled cars are there right now on this planet? How many battery powered cars are there right now on this planet? You lose.


----------



## Old Rocks

bear513 said:


> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nosmo King said:
> 
> 
> 
> Why is the electric car so troublesome for Right Wingers?  The concept, the use, the entire notion of non fossil fueled transportation seems to worry them something awful.  If a low cost, long range, affordable mass produced electric car was introduced to the market, why would Right Wingers still look askance at it?
> 
> Surely Right Wingers support free markets.  Surely Right Wingers would embrace a reduction in air pollution.  Surely Right Wingers are not afraid of other emerging technologies.  Why does the electric car make them so skeptical, goofy and angry?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because battery cars are not the future hydrogen fuel cell cars are
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I hope that improvements in hydrogen fuel cells can, one day, provide a unit about the size of a water heater that would provide electricity to a house.  I hope that hydrogen fuel cell could power all our transportation.  But I don't root against a battery powered car.  I hope both technologies can compete in the market place.
> 
> Beta vs. VHS.  Plasma vs. LED.  8 Track vs. cassette.  All technologies develop and the market decides.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> That was the other problem Obama picked batteries over fuel cell development..
> 
> 
> I posted a thread here on it a few years ago .
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

Again, nice of you to post that President Obama made a good pick.


----------



## elektra

Old Rocks said:


> How many hydrogen fueled cars are there right now on this planet? How many battery powered cars are there right now on this planet? You lose.


Old Crock, you prove yourself a complete moron if you can not answer your own questions. How many, you mental midget.


----------



## Old Rocks

Elektra, you poor dumb ass, the answer is right at your finger tips;

Number of Electric Cars Rises from 2 Million to More Than 3 Million

And probably a million more by now, another million by 2019.


----------



## elektra

Battery powered cars wont charge in freezing weather. They require a heated garage. Battery powered cars cant charge if too hot. They require an air conditioned garage. Electric cars require power 24/7.


----------



## Old Rocks

Hydrogen fueled cars? A total of 6500 at the beginning of the year. 7000 by now, maybe.


----------



## elektra

Old Rocks said:


> Hydrogen fueled cars? A total of 6500 at the beginning of the year. 7000 by now, maybe.


What is not, "maybe", is you are a complete idiot and do not have an answer to the questions you ask of others.


----------



## Old Rocks

elektra said:


> Battery powered cars wont charge in freezing weather. They require a heated garage. Battery powered cars cant charge if too hot. They require an air conditioned garage. Electric cars require power 24/7.


You are such a sad sack little liar, Elektra. 

Electric Vehicles Do Work In Cold Weather | CleanTechnica


----------



## Old Rocks

elektra said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hydrogen fueled cars? A total of 6500 at the beginning of the year. 7000 by now, maybe.
> 
> 
> 
> What is not, "maybe", is you are a complete idiot and do not have an answer to the questions you ask of others.
Click to expand...

Just gave you the answers. Now say Thank You like a good little boy. Your are Welcome. LOL


----------



## elektra

Needham analyst warns Tesla's value is really 'closer to $200' per share, about 30% lower from here


----------



## elektra

Old Rocks said:


> Just gave you the answers. Now say Thank You like a good little boy. Your are Welcome. LOL


+/- 33%? And then you add, "maybe", as you frantically run to google for an answer you do not have. Nice way to prove you are an idiot.


----------



## elektra

Old Rocks said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> Battery powered cars wont charge in freezing weather.
> 
> 
> 
> You are such a sad sack little liar, Elektra.
> 
> Electric Vehicles Do Work In Cold Weather | CleanTechnica
Click to expand...

Actually, old crock, each post you make shows that you are simply stupid. I said CHARGE. You cant charge a frozen tesla.


----------



## elektra

Old Rocks said:


> Elektra, you poor dumb ass, the answer is right at your finger tips;
> Number of Electric Cars Rises from 2 Million to More Than 3 Million
> And probably a million more by now, another million by 2019.


No, that is hybrids that plug in! From your article you obviously did not read:


> ZSW's researchers counted cars with battery-powered electric drives, range extenders and plug-in hybrids


----------



## elektra

old crock, every post you make proves you wrong, nobody is dumber than old crock


----------



## elektra

Horses that are kept warm with an electric blanket count as an electric car. RIGHT OLD CROCK!


----------



## danielpalos

I make a motion to hire professional automotive management to take care of Tesla,

and move on to, "Giga Capacitors" that can store and discharge to "grid scale batteries".


----------



## Mr Natural

What we need are cars that can run on coal!

And without any of those pussy assed emission controls that the liberal faggots shove down our throats.


----------



## Old Rocks

Yessiree Bob! And that would also impose some needed population control. And shorter lifespans would mean that the SS would never run out. Damned good solution there.


----------



## danielpalos

Mr Clean said:


> What we need are cars that can run on coal!
> 
> And without any of those pussy assed emission controls that the liberal faggots shove down our throats.


who cares about our environment as long as the rich can get richer faster, right rightwingers.


----------



## skookerasbil

Oooooopsie....

Former big bull on Tesla says the stock is 'no longer investable' due to Elon Musk's behavior


----------



## danielpalos

We need giga-supercapacitors and giga-grid scale batteries.  Capturing energy from lightning is just around the corner.


----------



## skookerasbil

danielpalos said:


> We need giga-supercapacitors and giga-grid scale batteries.  Capturing energy from lightning is just around the corner.



Oy

Just when you think you've seen the most pronounced level of st00pid, somebody always comes along and does it one better!

Lightning powered automobiles
Awesome!


----------



## danielpalos

skookerasbil said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need giga-supercapacitors and giga-grid scale batteries.  Capturing energy from lightning is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oy
> 
> Just when you think you've seen the most pronounced level of st00pid, somebody always comes along and does it one better!
> 
> Lightning powered automobiles
> Awesome!
Click to expand...

lol.  just Your understanding of American English. 

giga-supercapacitors should be able to capture, store, and discharge lightning energy to giga-grid-scale batteries.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Taz

Musk needs better weed.


----------



## Wyatt earp

danielpalos said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need giga-supercapacitors and giga-grid scale batteries.  Capturing energy from lightning is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oy
> 
> Just when you think you've seen the most pronounced level of st00pid, somebody always comes along and does it one better!
> 
> Lightning powered automobiles
> Awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  just Your understanding of American English.
> 
> giga-supercapacitors should be able to capture, store, and discharge lightning energy to giga-grid-scale batteries.
> 
> Hope that helps.
Click to expand...


It is far out there but I do agree.


----------



## elektra

Old Rocks said:


> Yessiree Bob! And that would also impose some needed population control. And shorter lifespans would mean that the SS would never run out. Damned good solution there.


you are hiding from your 3 million electric cars, post. You are a moron


----------



## skookerasbil

elektra said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yessiree Bob! And that would also impose some needed population control. And shorter lifespans would mean that the SS would never run out. Damned good solution there.
> 
> 
> 
> you are hiding from your 3 million electric cars, post. You are a moron
Click to expand...


He said 5 years ago that EV's would be dominating the market be 2020!!

Oh well


----------



## elektra

This thread is mis-named, it should be, "another real bad day at tesla"
Owning Tesla shares about the riskiest it has ever been: options data


----------



## westwall

Mr Clean said:


> What we need are cars that can run on coal!
> 
> And without any of those pussy assed emission controls that the liberal faggots shove down our throats.









You already have them....TESLA's!  Most of the energy in the US is still generated by coal and guess what, most Tesla's are powered by the grid.  So you have your wish.  it just ain't the one you thought it would be.


----------



## Old Rocks

Tesla stock today, 290. 
Tesla Inc.


----------



## Old Rocks

westwall said:


> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we need are cars that can run on coal!
> 
> And without any of those pussy assed emission controls that the liberal faggots shove down our throats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already have them....TESLA's!  Most of the energy in the US is still generated by coal and guess what, most Tesla's are powered by the grid.  So you have your wish.  it just ain't the one you thought it would be.
Click to expand...

Wrong. The biggest single source of generation for the US is natural gas. 
What is U.S. electricity generation by energy source? - FAQ - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


----------



## Old Rocks

skookerasbil said:


> elektra said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yessiree Bob! And that would also impose some needed population control. And shorter lifespans would mean that the SS would never run out. Damned good solution there.
> 
> 
> 
> you are hiding from your 3 million electric cars, post. You are a moron
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He said 5 years ago that EV's would be dominating the market be 2020!!
> 
> Oh well
Click to expand...

Liar.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we need are cars that can run on coal!
> 
> And without any of those pussy assed emission controls that the liberal faggots shove down our throats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already have them....TESLA's!  Most of the energy in the US is still generated by coal and guess what, most Tesla's are powered by the grid.  So you have your wish.  it just ain't the one you thought it would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. The biggest single source of generation for the US is natural gas.
> What is U.S. electricity generation by energy source? - FAQ - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
Click to expand...



From your link this is funny and the same could be said about battery electric cars..



3 Pumped storage hydroelectricity generation is *negative* because most pumped storage electricity generation facilities use more electricity than they produce on an annual basis. Most pumped storage systems use fossil fuels or nuclear energy for pumping water to the storage component of the system


----------



## westwall

Old Rocks said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we need are cars that can run on coal!
> 
> And without any of those pussy assed emission controls that the liberal faggots shove down our throats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already have them....TESLA's!  Most of the energy in the US is still generated by coal and guess what, most Tesla's are powered by the grid.  So you have your wish.  it just ain't the one you thought it would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. The biggest single source of generation for the US is natural gas.
> What is U.S. electricity generation by energy source? - FAQ - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
Click to expand...






Ahh, so it is.  But only recently, and only just by a teeensy little bit...

*Total - all sources*4,015*Fossil fuels (total)*2,51662.7%  Natural gas1,27331.7%  Coal1,20830.1%  Petroleum (total)    21   0.5%    Petroleum liquids    13   0.3%    Petroleum coke     9   0.2%  Other gases    14   0.4%*Nuclear*   805  20.0%*Renewables (total)*   687  17.1%  Hydropower   300   7.5%  Wind   254   6.3%  Biomass (total)    64   1.6%    Wood    43   1.1%    Landfill gas    11   0.3%    Municipal solid waste (biogenic)     7   0.2%    Other biomass waste     3   0.1%  Solar (total)    53   1.3%    Photovoltaic    50   1.2%    Solar thermal     3   0.1%  Geothermal     16   0.4%*Pumped storage hydropower*3     -6   -0.2%*Other sources*     13   0.3%


What is U.S. electricity generation by energy source? - FAQ - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)


----------



## skookerasbil

westwall said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> westwall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr Clean said:
> 
> 
> 
> What we need are cars that can run on coal!
> 
> And without any of those pussy assed emission controls that the liberal faggots shove down our throats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You already have them....TESLA's!  Most of the energy in the US is still generated by coal and guess what, most Tesla's are powered by the grid.  So you have your wish.  it just ain't the one you thought it would be.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Wrong. The biggest single source of generation for the US is natural gas.
> What is U.S. electricity generation by energy source? - FAQ - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, so it is.  But only recently, and only just by a teeensy little bit...
> 
> *Total - all sources*4,015*Fossil fuels (total)*2,51662.7%  Natural gas1,27331.7%  Coal1,20830.1%  Petroleum (total)    21   0.5%    Petroleum liquids    13   0.3%    Petroleum coke     9   0.2%  Other gases    14   0.4%*Nuclear*   805  20.0%*Renewables (total)*   687  17.1%  Hydropower   300   7.5%  Wind   254   6.3%  Biomass (total)    64   1.6%    Wood    43   1.1%    Landfill gas    11   0.3%    Municipal solid waste (biogenic)     7   0.2%    Other biomass waste     3   0.1%  Solar (total)    53   1.3%    Photovoltaic    50   1.2%    Solar thermal     3   0.1%  Geothermal     16   0.4%*Pumped storage hydropower*3     -6   -0.2%*Other sources*     13   0.3%
> 
> 
> What is U.S. electricity generation by energy source? - FAQ - U.S. Energy Information Administration (EIA)
Click to expand...


Lol....we are always seeing these lofty growth statistics being posted up by members of the religion on wind and solar power! They look impressive....until you see these government statistics.
Wind and solar still a total joke....far less than 10% of our grid. And solar? 1.3%


----------



## danielpalos

bear513 said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need giga-supercapacitors and giga-grid scale batteries.  Capturing energy from lightning is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oy
> 
> Just when you think you've seen the most pronounced level of st00pid, somebody always comes along and does it one better!
> 
> Lightning powered automobiles
> Awesome!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  just Your understanding of American English.
> 
> giga-supercapacitors should be able to capture, store, and discharge lightning energy to giga-grid-scale batteries.
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It is far out there but I do agree.
Click to expand...

Tesla seems to have a better battery product.  And advances in super-capacitors is already in progress.

There are already plenty of automakers.


----------



## elektra

Old Rocks said:


> Tesla stock today, 290.
> Tesla Inc.


All the ways that Tesla could go bankrupt in the next year


> I've been covering Tesla for a decade, starting at about the same time the company evaded its previous brush with Chapter 11 in 2008. Lutz is right. Tesla is close to the edge. Investors need to start thinking not just about the stock tanking from its current height, nearly 1,000% of the 2010 IPO price — they need to start thinking about being how they could get wiped out.
> 
> 
> *Tesla never moves revenue ahead of costs.*


----------



## Billy_Bob

danielpalos said:


> We need giga-supercapacitors and giga-grid scale batteries.  Capturing energy from lightning is just around the corner.


Your really haven't a clue about superconductors and plasma energy... when they meet...  do you know what happens?


----------



## danielpalos

Billy_Bob said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need giga-supercapacitors and giga-grid scale batteries.  Capturing energy from lightning is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> Your really haven't a clue about superconductors and plasma energy... when they meet...  do you know what happens?
Click to expand...

supercapacitors store electrical energy.


----------



## Billy_Bob

danielpalos said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need giga-supercapacitors and giga-grid scale batteries.  Capturing energy from lightning is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> Your really haven't a clue about superconductors and plasma energy... when they meet...  do you know what happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> supercapacitors store electrical energy.
Click to expand...

lightening is plasma energy..  how are you converting it?


----------



## danielpalos

Billy_Bob said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need giga-supercapacitors and giga-grid scale batteries.  Capturing energy from lightning is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> Your really haven't a clue about superconductors and plasma energy... when they meet...  do you know what happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> supercapacitors store electrical energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lightening is plasma energy..  how are you converting it?
Click to expand...

Natural, uncontrolled lightning converts to plasma energy at some point.  Harvesting electrical energy could happen before that process occurs.


----------



## elektra

skookerasbil said:


> Lol....we are always seeing these lofty growth statistics being posted up by members of the religion on wind and solar power! They look impressive....until you see these government statistics.
> Wind and solar still a total joke....far less than 10% of our grid. And solar? 1.3%


Wind and Solar statistics are derived from surveys the utility fills out.


----------



## polarbear

Billy_Bob said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need giga-supercapacitors and giga-grid scale batteries.  Capturing energy from lightning is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> Your really haven't a clue about superconductors and plasma energy... when they meet...  do you know what happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> supercapacitors store electrical energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lightening is plasma energy..  how are you converting it?
Click to expand...

Every few months there is an idiot who thinks you could store as many Kilowatt hours in a capacitor as in a large battery or even as much energy as in a car`s gas tank. The world`s largest capacitor is in a Lab in Dresden Germany:




And it can store only 50 MJ. which is not quite 14 Kilowatt hours. No matter how often you point that out, there is no end to the kind of stupidity which is typical for the CO2 wing-nuts. But realities such as this one to them is just one more example of "science denial" and oil lobby conspiracies.


----------



## danielpalos

polarbear said:


> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need giga-supercapacitors and giga-grid scale batteries.  Capturing energy from lightning is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> Your really haven't a clue about superconductors and plasma energy... when they meet...  do you know what happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> supercapacitors store electrical energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lightening is plasma energy..  how are you converting it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every few months there is an idiot who thinks you could store as many Kilowatt hours in a capacitor as a battery or even as much energy as in a car`s gas tank. The world`s largest capacitor is in a Lab in Dresden Germany:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it can store only 50 MJ. which is not quite 14 Kilowatt hours. No matter how often you point that out, there is no end to the kind of stupidity which is typical for the CO2 wing-nuts. But realities such as this one to them is just one more example of "science denial" and oil lobby conspiracies.
Click to expand...

Technology is improving all the time.  And, multistory buildings could be used.


----------



## HenryBHough

Pity Obumbles is not president these days.....Twsla would have been nationalized then gifted to the union bosses!


----------



## polarbear

danielpalos said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> We need giga-supercapacitors and giga-grid scale batteries.  Capturing energy from lightning is just around the corner.
> 
> 
> 
> Your really haven't a clue about superconductors and plasma energy... when they meet...  do you know what happens?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> supercapacitors store electrical energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lightening is plasma energy..  how are you converting it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every few months there is an idiot who thinks you could store as many Kilowatt hours in a capacitor as a battery or even as much energy as in a car`s gas tank. The world`s largest capacitor is in a Lab in Dresden Germany:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it can store only 50 MJ. which is not quite 14 Kilowatt hours. No matter how often you point that out, there is no end to the kind of stupidity which is typical for the CO2 wing-nuts. But realities such as this one to them is just one more example of "science denial" and oil lobby conspiracies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Technology is improving all the time.  And, multistory buildings could be used.
Click to expand...

_Technology is improving all the time.  And, multistory buildings could be used_
And exactly how is the technology supposed to "improve" C= 8.85* 10^(-12) * Area/ distance ?
First you claimed capacitors could be used to power cars and now it`s "multistory buildings" for what?
Like a 1000 floor building to keep just 100 houses supplied for 1 single hour?


----------



## mamooth

Has Tesla gone bankrupt yet?

How many years is it now that Tesla-haters have been screaming DOOM for Tesla? Quite a few, at this point. That's one steady record of failure by the Tesla-haters. Quite a bizarre bunch there, hating a company purely for cultish ideological reasons.

Tesla isn't going anywhere. Elon Musk does some really stupid things sometimes. Tesla stock may be a little overvalued. However, only the most hopelessly retarded think Tesla is going bankrupt.

However, if you're confident Tesla is going bankrupt, I suggest you short the stock. Let us know how that turns out.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

mamooth said:


> Has Tesla gone bankrupt yet?
> 
> How many years is it now that Tesla-haters have been screaming DOOM for Tesla? Quite a few, at this point. That's one steady record of failure by the Tesla-haters. Quite a bizarre bunch there, hating a company purely for cultish ideological reasons.
> 
> Tesla isn't going anywhere. Elon Musk does some really stupid things sometimes. Tesla stock may be a little overvalued. However, only the most hopelessly retarded think Tesla is going bankrupt.
> 
> However, if you're confident Tesla is going bankrupt, I suggest you short the stock. Let us know how that turns out.



*Has Tesla gone bankrupt yet?*​
Not yet.​




TSLA Balance Sheet | Tesla, Inc. Stock - Yahoo Finance

*Tesla stock may be a little overvalued.*

$50 billion market cap for $5 billion in cumulative losses.
Yeah, maybe a little overvalued.


----------



## skookerasbil

mamooth said:


> Has Tesla gone bankrupt yet?
> 
> How many years is it now that Tesla-haters have been screaming DOOM for Tesla? Quite a few, at this point. That's one steady record of failure by the Tesla-haters. Quite a bizarre bunch there, hating a company purely for cultish ideological reasons.
> 
> Tesla isn't going anywhere. Elon Musk does some really stupid things sometimes. Tesla stock may be a little overvalued. However, only the most hopelessly retarded think Tesla is going bankrupt.
> 
> However, if you're confident Tesla is going bankrupt, I suggest you short the stock. Let us know how that turns out.




Who cares if it goes bankrupt or not? Doesn't matter either way. At best they will only be a fringe part of the car market.


----------



## skookerasbil

https://www.zerohedge.com/news/2018-09-15/hacker-steals-tesla-model-3-mall-america-using-only-smartphone 


Lol.....what a shitty product. The people know it too. You'll always get a handful of idiots wanting to be all that and different.....usually social oddballs...but most people feel very comfortable driving their gas guzzler.


----------



## Old Rocks

LOL The high performance Tesla 3 will leave your Mustang in the dust on corners or the quarter mile. And do so with no noise and no appearance of effort. LOL


----------



## Old Rocks

Tesla, 295
tesla stock price today - Google Search


----------



## skookerasbil

Old Rocks said:


> LOL The high performance Tesla 3 will leave your Mustang in the dust on corners or the quarter mile. And do so with no noise and no appearance of effort. LOL



And leave the track on a flatbed! Those Type S's break down all the time.....nothing to do with the batteries either. I drive a blue oval.... can beat the piss out of it and it never stops running.

On the highway, every person will notice my car when it roars by....nobody recognizes the Tesla from an Altima! Lol....nobody says, "Wow....check out that Tesla there!". 

I'm going to a 600 car car show this morning down by the ocean. We might see 3 Teslas there!!


----------



## Old Rocks

skookerasbil said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL The high performance Tesla 3 will leave your Mustang in the dust on corners or the quarter mile. And do so with no noise and no appearance of effort. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave the track on a flatbed! Those Type S's break down all the time.....nothing to do with the batteries either. I drive a blue oval.... can beat the piss out of it and it never stops running.
> 
> On the highway, every person will notice my car when it roars by....nobody recognizes the Tesla from an Altima! Lol....nobody says, "Wow....check out that Tesla there!".
> 
> I'm going to a 600 car car show this morning down by the ocean. We might see 3 Teslas there!!
Click to expand...

Liar

Tesla Model S owners reported their car’s reliability has improved in Consumer Reports' latest survey, giving the EV sedan its first above-average rating.

Because of the Model S’s improved rating, the all-new Tesla Model 3 EV predicted reliability rating also has improved, rising to average in CR's rankings. That's because Tesla’s less expensive Model 3 borrows much of its technology from its bigger brother. 

Tesla Model S Owners Report Improved Reliability


----------



## Old Rocks

The _Hot Rod_ gang clocked a time of 11.83 seconds at 119.51 mph. That was the best time of the day, but the guys report that the Mustang GT consistently posted high-11s with ease. The test vehicle was a brand-new, bone-stock Mustang GT equipped with the optional 10-speed automatic transmission and the Performance Package, which brings 460 horses, 420 lb-ft of torque and sticky Michelin Pilot Sport 4 S tires. That's an improvement of 25 horses and 20 lb-ft over last year's model.
2018 Ford Mustang GT Acceleration - New Mustang Quarter-Mile Time

Even without the Performance Upgrade, the Tesla Model 3 Performance is capable of sprinting from 0-60 mph in just 3.5 seconds, thanks to its dual motors that produce a combined 450 hp and 471 lb-ft of torque. The Model 3 Performance is designed to compete against other high-performance sedans like the BMW M3, but in true Tesla fashion, the electric car is proving to be a legitimate competition to cars above its class. Just recently, the Model 3 Performance raced a McLaren 570S on the quarter mile, and it gave the British-made “baby” supercar a run for its money.

As its battle against the Corvette C7 reveals, the Model 3 Performance is quick enough to give the Chevrolet a good battle, and then some. The in-car video of the drag race between the two vehicles showcased the electric car’s explosive launch, which immediately allowed the Tesla to leave the C7 behind. The electric car just continued pulling from that point, finishing the quarter-mile run in 11.74 seconds at 114.12 mph. The Corvette C7 completed the race in 13.28 seconds at 113.19 mph.
Tesla Model 3 Performance completely dominates Corvette C7 in drag race

*The Mustang loses. And that is with the little Tesla. A P100D will leave the Mustang wondering where it went.*


----------



## elektra

Old Rocks said:


> As its battle against the Corvette C7 reveals, the Model 3 Performance is quick enough to give the Chevrolet a good battle, and then some. The in-car video of the drag race between the two vehicles showcased the electric car’s explosive launch, which immediately allowed the Tesla to leave the C7 behind. The electric car just continued pulling from that point, finishing the quarter-mile run in 11.74 seconds at 114.12 mph. The Corvette C7 completed the race in 13.28 seconds at 113.19 mph.
> Tesla Model 3 Performance completely dominates Corvette C7 in drag race
> 
> *The Mustang loses. And that is with the little Tesla. A P100D will leave the Mustang wondering where it went.*


A Corvette running a 13.28 second quarter mile? Fixed race, fake news. That is the only way a Tesla wins anything. C7 Corvettes consistently run the 1/4 mile in the 11 sec range. That is your basic vette, add performance upgrades from the factory and you are running in the 10 sec range. 

And to be fair, the Tesla would have to win, 2 out of 3 drag races! Ha, ha, ha, The Tesla can not do that, race three times back to back against a C7 Vette and win. But as I say, the Vette is an 11 second car, not 13!

Or how about running a Tesla on a race track, against the same Corvette? It is not done cause the Tesla loses. A simple google search turns up all the facts, try it old crock.


----------



## danielpalos

polarbear said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Billy_Bob said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your really haven't a clue about superconductors and plasma energy... when they meet...  do you know what happens?
> 
> 
> 
> supercapacitors store electrical energy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lightening is plasma energy..  how are you converting it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Every few months there is an idiot who thinks you could store as many Kilowatt hours in a capacitor as a battery or even as much energy as in a car`s gas tank. The world`s largest capacitor is in a Lab in Dresden Germany:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And it can store only 50 MJ. which is not quite 14 Kilowatt hours. No matter how often you point that out, there is no end to the kind of stupidity which is typical for the CO2 wing-nuts. But realities such as this one to them is just one more example of "science denial" and oil lobby conspiracies.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Technology is improving all the time.  And, multistory buildings could be used.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> _Technology is improving all the time.  And, multistory buildings could be used_
> And exactly how is the technology supposed to "improve" C= 8.85* 10^(-12) * Area/ distance ?
> First you claimed capacitors could be used to power cars and now it`s "multistory buildings" for what?
> Like a 1000 floor building to keep just 100 houses supplied for 1 single hour?
Click to expand...

Capacitor technology is improving all the time as well. 

And, how about Empire State Capacitor buildings?

every city should have one.


----------



## danielpalos

Tolerance; with or without, children.


----------



## skookerasbil

Old Rocks said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> LOL The high performance Tesla 3 will leave your Mustang in the dust on corners or the quarter mile. And do so with no noise and no appearance of effort. LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And leave the track on a flatbed! Those Type S's break down all the time.....nothing to do with the batteries either. I drive a blue oval.... can beat the piss out of it and it never stops running.
> 
> On the highway, every person will notice my car when it roars by....nobody recognizes the Tesla from an Altima! Lol....nobody says, "Wow....check out that Tesla there!".
> 
> I'm going to a 600 car car show this morning down by the ocean. We might see 3 Teslas there!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Liar
> 
> Tesla Model S owners reported their car’s reliability has improved in Consumer Reports' latest survey, giving the EV sedan its first above-average rating.
> 
> Because of the Model S’s improved rating, the all-new Tesla Model 3 EV predicted reliability rating also has improved, rising to average in CR's rankings. That's because Tesla’s less expensive Model 3 borrows much of its technology from its bigger brother.
> 
> Tesla Model S Owners Report Improved Reliability
Click to expand...


Actually s0n....youd be the liar. Your shit is consistently fake.

"Increased reliability" is using fakery with semantics to create a false perception. You do it all the time and everybody knows it too. It's the way of all progressives.

"Increased reliability" does not mean "reliable". But nobody should take my word for it....check CR where my brother has been in senior management for 25+ years.

Tesla is most definitely not a reliable car by industry standards....and as a couple of us pointed out in an article written in the NY Post last week, just 14% of their cars get to the end of the production line with 0 defects = lowest in the industry! Well documented in here.

The Tesla as a brand sucks compared to the rest of the market.....not debatable unless one is a mental case!


----------



## skookerasbil

Old Rocks said:


> The _Hot Rod_ gang clocked a time of 11.83 seconds at 119.51 mph. That was the best time of the day, but the guys report that the Mustang GT consistently posted high-11s with ease. The test vehicle was a brand-new, bone-stock Mustang GT equipped with the optional 10-speed automatic transmission and the Performance Package, which brings 460 horses, 420 lb-ft of torque and sticky Michelin Pilot Sport 4 S tires. That's an improvement of 25 horses and 20 lb-ft over last year's model.
> 2018 Ford Mustang GT Acceleration - New Mustang Quarter-Mile Time
> 
> Even without the Performance Upgrade, the Tesla Model 3 Performance is capable of sprinting from 0-60 mph in just 3.5 seconds, thanks to its dual motors that produce a combined 450 hp and 471 lb-ft of torque. The Model 3 Performance is designed to compete against other high-performance sedans like the BMW M3, but in true Tesla fashion, the electric car is proving to be a legitimate competition to cars above its class. Just recently, the Model 3 Performance raced a McLaren 570S on the quarter mile, and it gave the British-made “baby” supercar a run for its money.
> 
> As its battle against the Corvette C7 reveals, the Model 3 Performance is quick enough to give the Chevrolet a good battle, and then some. The in-car video of the drag race between the two vehicles showcased the electric car’s explosive launch, which immediately allowed the Tesla to leave the C7 behind. The electric car just continued pulling from that point, finishing the quarter-mile run in 11.74 seconds at 114.12 mph. The Corvette C7 completed the race in 13.28 seconds at 113.19 mph.
> Tesla Model 3 Performance completely dominates Corvette C7 in drag race
> 
> *The Mustang loses. And that is with the little Tesla. A P100D will leave the Mustang wondering where it went.*



Should I post up last years sales #'s? Mustang vs Tesla S?

Tesla is an exceedingly tiny sliver of the car market.....tiny.....Ford sold waaaaay more Focus sedans in 2017 than all Tesla models combined.

Nobody wants these cars except the social oddballs of the world.


----------



## Old Rocks

The proper car to compare to the Mustang is the Tesla 3. The S is a much more expensive luxury vehicle. And the Tesla 3 has 420,000 back orders. How many does the Mustang have?


----------



## Old Rocks

Looks like a Tesla S can do multiple runs with no problems.


----------



## MaryL

skookerasbil said:


> Stocks tank! Exec's quit. Panic at Tesla!
> 
> Chaos Erupts At Tesla: Stock Crashes, Bonds Implode After Heads Of Accounting, HR Quit
> 
> Well duh.....when nobody cares about electric vehicles, the folks slowly start to realize they've been had!! Musk....what a fraud.


Why is this good? Tesla is a American business.  You hate Musk this much? The guy has balls, and miss steps from time to time. Space X was was  outside  of the NASA models, shame on you people. Petty minded jerks.


----------



## skookerasbil

MaryL said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks tank! Exec's quit. Panic at Tesla!
> 
> Chaos Erupts At Tesla: Stock Crashes, Bonds Implode After Heads Of Accounting, HR Quit
> 
> Well duh.....when nobody cares about electric vehicles, the folks slowly start to realize they've been had!! Musk....what a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> Why is this good? Tesla is a American business.  You hate Musk this much? The guy has balls, and miss steps from time to time. Space X was was  outside  of the NASA models, shame on you people. Petty minded jerks.
Click to expand...


You people still dont understand how Americans think. Progressives always are dismissing how the traditional minded boring, petty I'll informed Americans think. That's why their head is still exploded about the President. They dont get that this is how America thinks.

Where is there ANY evidence that Americans are embracing EV's?? Show us the evidence.....and please with links that compare EV's to conventional vehicles.

Americans love their Accords, Altima's, Malibus, Camrys.....they are very, very happy with them. They think EV's are ghey.....like the truck owners and the SUV owners!!! Ask any Challenger, Mustang or Camaro guy if they'll ever buy a Tesla?

Need proof?

Go take a 20 mile cruise down any highway today.....count how many EV's you see. Then count conventional cars!!


----------



## Old Rocks

Are there 400,000 back orders for any of those cars you mentioned? As Tesla ramps up manufacture, you will see more and more of the Tesla's on the road. Kind of like the hybrids you ridiculed years ago. Now you see them everywhere. And may different brands of them. The EV's will replace the ICE's right across the board.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Old Rocks said:


> Are there 400,000 back orders for any of those cars you mentioned? As Tesla ramps up manufacture, you will see more and more of the Tesla's on the road. Kind of like the hybrids you ridiculed years ago. Now you see them everywhere. And may different brands of them. The EV's will replace the ICE's right across the board.



_Johnson estimates that the Model 3 cancellation rate is as high as 66%. He notes that out of 582,000 early reservations for the vehicle, only 197,000 have resulted in sales. He writes that net orders for Model 3 cars increased by a "dismal" 5,000 units over the eight-month period from July 31, 2017, to May 2, 2018—or just 139 cars a week._

_"In short, we surmise that either Model 3 cancellation rates have spiked from the initial euphoria period of March 31, 2016, to April 30, 2016, or new reservations have virtually disappeared," Johnson writes. This is bad news for Tesla, he adds. Assuming the company reaches its production target of 5,000 cars a week in the second quarter, Tesla will have exhausted all preorders by the first quarter of next year._

Tesla: Where Did All Those Pre-Orders Go?


----------



## Old Rocks

Tesla still has about 455,000 pre orders for the Tesla 3. with about 1800 new orders per day. What other car company has anything like those numbers on a single model? 

Tesla saw about 63,000 cancellations of Model 3 preorders


----------



## Old Rocks

The Tesla 3 averages about $50,000 a copy. Tesla has about 455,000 preorders. That is over 22 billion dollars worth of preorders. I don't think that Tesla is in trouble.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Old Rocks said:


> The Tesla 3 averages about $50,000 a copy. Tesla has about 455,000 preorders. That is over 22 billion dollars worth of preorders. I don't think that Tesla is in trouble.



Impressive.
They must be making huge profits!
What was their profit last quarter?


----------



## Old Rocks

Profit per Tesla 3 looks pretty good.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Old Rocks said:


> Profit per Tesla 3 looks pretty good.



*Profit per Tesla 3 looks pretty good.*

Awesome!
How much did they earn last quarter?


----------



## Old Rocks

Tesla is in the process of building their automotive company. There will be many more quarters of negative income, but rising revenues, to come. But, at some point, they will be making a very solid profit. They are hardly the first company to have a decade or so of negative income as they built the company.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Old Rocks said:


> Tesla is in the process of building their automotive company. There will be many more quarters of negative income, but rising revenues, to come. But, at some point, they will be making a very solid profit. They are hardly the first company to have a decade or so of negative income as they built the company.



So they aren't profitable. Despite many pre-orders.


----------



## skookerasbil

Old Rocks said:


> Tesla is in the process of building their automotive company. There will be many more quarters of negative income, but rising revenues, to come. But, at some point, they will be making a very solid profit. They are hardly the first company to have a decade or so of negative income as they built the company.



Again.....we are seeing lots of pie in the sky bloviating here. Where is the EV-I-DENCE people want electric vehicles? 400,000 backorders?  Ford sold....actually SOLD nearly 400,000 Fusions and Focus' combined. Two fucking car models from ONE manufacturer.



Pie in the sky is ghey.....as the great Thomas Sowell once said, "The argument of the progressive always crumbles when costs and comparisons are made"

@www.pieintheskyisghey.com


----------



## Old Rocks

Well you posted the same shit about the Prius. And it is a very successful model for Toyota.


----------



## skookerasbil

Old Rocks said:


> Well you posted the same shit about the Prius. And it is a very successful model for Toyota.



lol........clueless..........


*Toyota Prius hybrid sales have tanked: here are 4 reasons why*
John Voelcker
221 Comments Feb 9, 2018


*https://www.greencarreports.com/news/1115184_toyota-prius-hybrid-sales-have-tanked-here-are-4-reasons-why*


----------



## skookerasbil

Oh and whats this right now on DRUDGE in red bold!!???

*https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-18/tesla-is-said-to-face-u-s-criminal-probe-over-musk-statements*



More awesome news for Tesla fans!!


----------



## danielpalos

skookerasbil said:


> Oh and whats this right now on DRUDGE in red bold!!???
> 
> *https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-09-18/tesla-is-said-to-face-u-s-criminal-probe-over-musk-statements*
> 
> 
> 
> More awesome news for Tesla fans!!


I guess the shorts, won.

What is your opinion of "professional auto management", for that autofirm?

Supercapacitor technology is where it is at, anyway.


----------



## elektra

danielpalos said:


> Supercapacitor technology is where it is at, anyway.


Supercapictor is where it is at? How! Insread of simply using electricity directly we will all go out and buy a supercapicitor and then buy more electricity then we would of used originally. Charge a capacitor, then run out of electricity and have to charge it again? That is idiocy. To put another person or piece of equipment between us and the power we need. Sorry, but I bet you can not explain how this is a better way to use energy than using energy directly. Further, what elements is required by heavy industry to manufacture supercapacitors. What is the supply of the finite elements you propose that heavy industry process into supercapacitors? H9w many supercapacitors will you dictate that I must buy. How many hours will you force me to be a slave paying for this dictate. Why cant I simply use enegy directly!


----------



## danielpalos

elektra said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> Supercapacitor technology is where it is at, anyway.
> 
> 
> 
> Supercapictor is where it is at? How! Insread of simply using electricity directly we will all go out and buy a supercapicitor and then buy more electricity then we would of used originally. Charge a capacitor, then run out of electricity and have to charge it again? That is idiocy. To put another person or piece of equipment between us and the power we need. Sorry, but I bet you can not explain how this is a better way to use energy than using energy directly. Further, what elements is required by heavy industry to manufacture supercapacitors. What is the supply of the finite elements you propose that heavy industry process into supercapacitors? H9w many supercapacitors will you dictate that I must buy. How many hours will you force me to be a slave paying for this dictate. Why cant I simply use enegy directly!
Click to expand...

Some buses are using that technology.  The problem is storage, for now; but the recharge time can be pretty quick.


----------



## Old Rocks

skookerasbil said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well you posted the same shit about the Prius. And it is a very successful model for Toyota.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol........clueless..........
> 
> 
> *Toyota Prius hybrid sales have tanked: here are 4 reasons why*
> John Voelcker
> 221 Comments Feb 9, 2018
> 
> 
> *https://www.greencarreports.com/news/1115184_toyota-prius-hybrid-sales-have-tanked-here-are-4-reasons-why*
Click to expand...

*Well now, what has happened is that other brands have finally caught on the fact that there is a market out there for the hybrids. So it is not that there are less hybrids selling, it is more of them out there. An overall increase in the number of hybrids sols.*

2017 Has Been The Year Of The Toyota Prius’ Decline - HybridCars.com

After 17 years of rising to utterly dominate the U.S. “green car” landscape, the Toyota Prius Liftback has hit a plateau and may actually finish 2017 as a second-best seller.

An unthinkable prospect before this year, just one year ago, the car that’s come to symbolize the word “hybrid” still enjoyed two-and-a-half times the sales of the next-nearest hybrid out of around three dozen models available.

Indeed, two years ago at this time it had even higher sales, has seen “mainstream” volume of up to 147,000 sales in one year, and often during this decade enjoyed 3-4 times the next-best seller’s monthly numbers. What’s more, the “next-best” seller was often another Prius variant but those are down too, and despite being all-new, the Prius Liftback’s sales have been pestered by a car without near Prius-level fuel economy.

That would be the Ford Fusion Hybrid, which began the year selling 4,856 units to the Prius’ 4,553 – a first ever that Prius sales have been surpassed by any other electrified car.


----------



## Old Rocks

*Tesla, Inc. (TSLA)*
NasdaqGS - NasdaqGS Real Time Price. Currency in USD
Add to watchlist
294.45+9.49 (+3.33%)
As of 1:03PM EDT. Market open.

TSLA : Summary for Tesla, Inc. - Yahoo Finance

Not bad.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Old Rocks said:


> *Tesla, Inc. (TSLA)*
> NasdaqGS - NasdaqGS Real Time Price. Currency in USD
> Add to watchlist
> 294.45+9.49 (+3.33%)
> As of 1:03PM EDT. Market open.
> 
> TSLA : Summary for Tesla, Inc. - Yahoo Finance
> 
> Not bad.



Down from almost $380 after "the tweet". Not good.


----------



## skookerasbil

Old Rocks said:


> *Tesla, Inc. (TSLA)*
> NasdaqGS - NasdaqGS Real Time Price. Currency in USD
> Add to watchlist
> 294.45+9.49 (+3.33%)
> As of 1:03PM EDT. Market open.
> 
> TSLA : Summary for Tesla, Inc. - Yahoo Finance
> 
> Not bad.




Ummm......s0n.....by chance, did you ever see "Monty Python and the Holy Grail"?

You represent the Black Knight in this clip.....


To people taking a gander into this thread and reading your stuff, well......pretty clear who's not winning but thinks he's winning!!


Again.....if one can think on the margin, they know if Tesla is winning or......not.


----------



## skookerasbil

Oh....still waiting for evidence that Tesla is not an extreme fringe part of the car market.

Links please......comparative sales links please!!


----------



## Old Rocks

Market Summary > Tesla Inc
NASDAQ: TSLA
299.02 USD +14.06 (4.93%)
Closed: Sep 19, 7:59 PM EDT · Disclaimer
After hours 298.25 −0.77 (0.26%)

To date, very few outsiders have been allowed inside the so-called “tent” (actually a lightweight aluminum structure) where Tesla quickly erected a new Model 3 assembly line. Around a fifth of the Model 3 cars built last quarter came off this line. “Given the speed with which the facility was put in place and the associated capex, ignoring the building’s fabric, it looked very much like general assembly at other auto plants which we have visited,” said Galliers and Ellinghorst. Because this line produces only Model 3s, it is simpler than most auto production lines. “The production process involves only 43 steps/stations, 25–33% of the number found in traditional auto. This facility looks set to be permanent and in theory should be able to support much faster cycle times. … Initial reservations around GA4 [General Assembly 4], which we voiced in July, were quelled during our visit.”

Tesla Model 3 Production Has 25–33% The Number Of Steps "Found In Traditional Auto" | CleanTechnica


----------



## skookerasbil

Old Rocks said:


> Market Summary > Tesla Inc
> NASDAQ: TSLA
> 299.02 USD +14.06 (4.93%)
> Closed: Sep 19, 7:59 PM EDT · Disclaimer
> After hours 298.25 −0.77 (0.26%)
> 
> To date, very few outsiders have been allowed inside the so-called “tent” (actually a lightweight aluminum structure) where Tesla quickly erected a new Model 3 assembly line. Around a fifth of the Model 3 cars built last quarter came off this line. “Given the speed with which the facility was put in place and the associated capex, ignoring the building’s fabric, it looked very much like general assembly at other auto plants which we have visited,” said Galliers and Ellinghorst. Because this line produces only Model 3s, it is simpler than most auto production lines. “The production process involves only 43 steps/stations, 25–33% of the number found in traditional auto. This facility looks set to be permanent and in theory should be able to support much faster cycle times. … Initial reservations around GA4 [General Assembly 4], which we voiced in July, were quelled during our visit.”
> 
> Tesla Model 3 Production Has 25–33% The Number Of Steps "Found In Traditional Auto" | CleanTechnica






Like a football player saying "Well we ran the ball really well!" after his team loses 41-3.

Oh....still waiting on some evidence s0n!


----------



## danielpalos

In my opinion, industrial automation help in cleaning up our oceans of recyclable materials, could go along way toward mining in outer Space.

Ground effect vehicles could take advantage of fusion (an energy with a future), in the near future over our oceans.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

danielpalos said:


> In my opinion, industrial automation help in cleaning up our oceans of recyclable materials, could go along way toward mining in outer Space.
> 
> Ground effect vehicles could take advantage of fusion (an energy with a future), in the near future over our oceans.







Yeah, cool tanks too!


----------



## skookerasbil

danielpalos said:


> In my opinion, industrial automation help in cleaning up our oceans of recyclable materials, could go along way toward mining in outer Space.
> 
> Ground effect vehicles could take advantage of fusion (an energy with a future), in the near future over our oceans.



Oy....mining in outer space.

Do the engineers come from the University of Mars?


----------



## skookerasbil

Toddsterpatriot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, industrial automation help in cleaning up our oceans of recyclable materials, could go along way toward mining in outer Space.
> 
> Ground effect vehicles could take advantage of fusion (an energy with a future), in the near future over our oceans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cool tanks too!
Click to expand...


Yikes man.....these people are standing right behind us on line at the local WaWa!


----------



## danielpalos

Toddsterpatriot said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, industrial automation help in cleaning up our oceans of recyclable materials, could go along way toward mining in outer Space.
> 
> Ground effect vehicles could take advantage of fusion (an energy with a future), in the near future over our oceans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, cool tanks too!
Click to expand...

Colonel Hammer, needs His Regiment.


----------



## danielpalos

skookerasbil said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, industrial automation help in cleaning up our oceans of recyclable materials, could go along way toward mining in outer Space.
> 
> Ground effect vehicles could take advantage of fusion (an energy with a future), in the near future over our oceans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oy....mining in outer space.
> 
> Do the engineers come from the University of Mars?
Click to expand...

lol.  eventually, Martians could be making fun of that, historical bigotry.


----------



## skookerasbil

danielpalos said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, industrial automation help in cleaning up our oceans of recyclable materials, could go along way toward mining in outer Space.
> 
> Ground effect vehicles could take advantage of fusion (an energy with a future), in the near future over our oceans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oy....mining in outer space.
> 
> Do the engineers come from the University of Mars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  eventually, Martians could be making fun of that, historical bigotry.
Click to expand...


Human racism is ghey


----------



## danielpalos

skookerasbil said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, industrial automation help in cleaning up our oceans of recyclable materials, could go along way toward mining in outer Space.
> 
> Ground effect vehicles could take advantage of fusion (an energy with a future), in the near future over our oceans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oy....mining in outer space.
> 
> Do the engineers come from the University of Mars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  eventually, Martians could be making fun of that, historical bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human racism is ghey
Click to expand...

why bother; super capacitor technology is where it is at.  harvesting lighting energy is right around the corner.


----------



## polarbear

skookerasbil said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, industrial automation help in cleaning up our oceans of recyclable materials, could go along way toward mining in outer Space.
> 
> Ground effect vehicles could take advantage of fusion (an energy with a future), in the near future over our oceans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oy....mining in outer space.
> 
> Do the engineers come from the University of Mars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  eventually, Martians could be making fun of that, historical bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human racism is ghey
Click to expand...

Hahaha did you see his post after your`s?
"why bother; super capacitor technology is where it is at. harvesting lighting energy is right around the corner."
He is going to run around with a super capacitor during a lightning thunderstorm hoping for a hit.
Wow that would be way more spectacular than this (which is 10s of power of 10 less voltage than lightning)
You should dig out that avatar you used years ago which shows some idiot who got too close to a HV transformer up on a hydro pole.


----------



## skookerasbil

danielpalos said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> In my opinion, industrial automation help in cleaning up our oceans of recyclable materials, could go along way toward mining in outer Space.
> 
> Ground effect vehicles could take advantage of fusion (an energy with a future), in the near future over our oceans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oy....mining in outer space.
> 
> Do the engineers come from the University of Mars?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> lol.  eventually, Martians could be making fun of that, historical bigotry.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Human racism is ghey
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> why bother; super capacitor technology is where it is at.  harvesting lighting energy is right around the corner.
Click to expand...


Whatever you say s0n!


----------



## elektra

It is really funny, people make all these crazy claims how Tesla is the future. Yet, the executives are running like Tesla is a sinking ship.

Tesla Slips as Another Executive Reportedly Exits



> O’Connor would be the fifth executive to leave in just a few weeks (and high-profile Tesla short *Jim Chanos *says that at least 42 executives have left Tesla this year).


----------



## Billy_Bob

Elon Musk steps down from Tesla over Tweet, fined 20 million dollars

This one is going to hurt...  And they are filing criminal charges to boot...

"The S.E.C. announced the deal two days after it sued Mr. Musk in federal court for fraud and misleading investors over his post on Twitter last month that he had “funding secured” for a buyout of the electric-car company at $420 a share."


Watch for the company to fold in the next 60 days...


----------



## skookerasbil

Nobody is going to care if Tesla goes under. Few in the public want their cars....we know that.


----------



## Wyatt earp

Billy_Bob said:


> Elon Musk steps down from Tesla over Tweet, fined 20 million dollars
> 
> This one is going to hurt...  And they are filing criminal charges to boot...
> 
> "The S.E.C. announced the deal two days after it sued Mr. Musk in federal court for fraud and misleading investors over his post on Twitter last month that he had “funding secured” for a buyout of the electric-car company at $420 a share."
> 
> 
> Watch for the company to fold in the next 60 days...




WOW!



.


----------



## danielpalos

supercapacitor technology is the way to go, anyway!


----------



## skookerasbil

danielpalos said:


> supercapacitor technology is the way to go, anyway!



s0n.....about 17 people care about supercapacitor technology!


----------



## danielpalos

skookerasbil said:


> danielpalos said:
> 
> 
> 
> supercapacitor technology is the way to go, anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> s0n.....about 17 people care about supercapacitor technology!
Click to expand...

two out of three isn't bad.  besides, it could be about improvement to that technology.


----------



## DrLove

skookerasbil said:


> Stocks tank! Exec's quit. Panic at Tesla!
> 
> Chaos Erupts At Tesla: Stock Crashes, Bonds Implode After Heads Of Accounting, HR Quit
> 
> Well duh.....when nobody cares about electric vehicles, the folks slowly start to realize they've been had!! Musk....what a fraud.



Zero Hedge? 

Ultimately, Elon Musk’s SEC settlement has now provided a clear path for Tesla to attain a record-breaking third quarter without any unnecessary drama. Elon Musk himself has noted that Tesla’s main challenge now is delivering as many vehicles to reservation holders as quickly as possible. Tesla, for its part, has begun adapting to the delivery challenges. Handovers reportedly go well into the night, home deliveries are being done to a number of reservation holders, and even owners of Tesla vehicles who are willing to volunteer their time have been tapped to help the company in its end-of-quarter push. Tesla’s production and delivery figures this Q3 would likely set new records, and with Elon Musk’s SEC lawsuit in the rearview mirror, there is very little that can come between the electric car maker and even more impressive milestones.​
Elon Musk's SEC settlement has cleared a path for Tesla's record-breaking Q3 results


----------



## Weatherman2020

DrLove said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks tank! Exec's quit. Panic at Tesla!
> 
> Chaos Erupts At Tesla: Stock Crashes, Bonds Implode After Heads Of Accounting, HR Quit
> 
> Well duh.....when nobody cares about electric vehicles, the folks slowly start to realize they've been had!! Musk....what a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Hedge?
> 
> Ultimately, Elon Musk’s SEC settlement has now provided a clear path for Tesla to attain a record-breaking third quarter without any unnecessary drama. Elon Musk himself has noted that Tesla’s main challenge now is delivering as many vehicles to reservation holders as quickly as possible. Tesla, for its part, has begun adapting to the delivery challenges. Handovers reportedly go well into the night, home deliveries are being done to a number of reservation holders, and even owners of Tesla vehicles who are willing to volunteer their time have been tapped to help the company in its end-of-quarter push. Tesla’s production and delivery figures this Q3 would likely set new records, and with Elon Musk’s SEC lawsuit in the rearview mirror, there is very little that can come between the electric car maker and even more impressive milestones.​
> Elon Musk's SEC settlement has cleared a path for Tesla's record-breaking Q3 results
Click to expand...

*SEC sues Elon Musk for “false and misleading” tweets*

The Securities and Exchange Commission sued Tesla’s CEO on Thursday for making “false and misleading” statements to investors. It’s asking a federal judge to prevent Musk from serving as an officer or a director of a public company, among other penalties. The complaint hinges on a tweet Musk sent on August 7 about taking Tesla private. “Am considering taking Tesla private at $420,” Musk said. “Funding secured.” The SEC said he had not actually secured the funding. “In truth and in fact, Musk had not even discussed, much less confirmed, key deal terms, including price, with any potential funding source,” the SEC said in its complaint. That tweet, and subsequent tweets from Musk over the next three hours, caused “significant confusion and disruption in the market for Tesla’s stock,” as well as harm to investors, the SEC said.


----------



## DrLove

Weatherman2020 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks tank! Exec's quit. Panic at Tesla!
> 
> Chaos Erupts At Tesla: Stock Crashes, Bonds Implode After Heads Of Accounting, HR Quit
> 
> Well duh.....when nobody cares about electric vehicles, the folks slowly start to realize they've been had!! Musk....what a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Hedge?
> 
> Ultimately, Elon Musk’s SEC settlement has now provided a clear path for Tesla to attain a record-breaking third quarter without any unnecessary drama. Elon Musk himself has noted that Tesla’s main challenge now is delivering as many vehicles to reservation holders as quickly as possible. Tesla, for its part, has begun adapting to the delivery challenges. Handovers reportedly go well into the night, home deliveries are being done to a number of reservation holders, and even owners of Tesla vehicles who are willing to volunteer their time have been tapped to help the company in its end-of-quarter push. Tesla’s production and delivery figures this Q3 would likely set new records, and with Elon Musk’s SEC lawsuit in the rearview mirror, there is very little that can come between the electric car maker and even more impressive milestones.​
> Elon Musk's SEC settlement has cleared a path for Tesla's record-breaking Q3 results
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SEC sues Elon Musk for “false and misleading” tweets*
> 
> The Securities and Exchange Commission sued Tesla’s CEO on Thursday for making “false and misleading” statements to investors. It’s asking a federal judge to prevent Musk from serving as an officer or a director of a public company, among other penalties. The complaint hinges on a tweet Musk sent on August 7 about taking Tesla private. “Am considering taking Tesla private at $420,” Musk said. “Funding secured.” The SEC said he had not actually secured the funding. “In truth and in fact, Musk had not even discussed, much less confirmed, key deal terms, including price, with any potential funding source,” the SEC said in its complaint. That tweet, and subsequent tweets from Musk over the next three hours, caused “significant confusion and disruption in the market for Tesla’s stock,” as well as harm to investors, the SEC said.
Click to expand...


What part of_ "record setting 3rd quarter"_ is it that you don't understand?
Tesla achieves Model 3 production goal for record quarter with 2 days still to go
Hey, we get it that Orangelings hate electric cars and the environment.
Elon screwed up, but I'm sure that  he'll himself busy with SpaceX and  whole bunch of other successful enterprises .. 
So don't you worry


----------



## Wyatt earp

DrLove said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks tank! Exec's quit. Panic at Tesla!
> 
> Chaos Erupts At Tesla: Stock Crashes, Bonds Implode After Heads Of Accounting, HR Quit
> 
> Well duh.....when nobody cares about electric vehicles, the folks slowly start to realize they've been had!! Musk....what a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Hedge?
> 
> Ultimately, Elon Musk’s SEC settlement has now provided a clear path for Tesla to attain a record-breaking third quarter without any unnecessary drama. Elon Musk himself has noted that Tesla’s main challenge now is delivering as many vehicles to reservation holders as quickly as possible. Tesla, for its part, has begun adapting to the delivery challenges. Handovers reportedly go well into the night, home deliveries are being done to a number of reservation holders, and even owners of Tesla vehicles who are willing to volunteer their time have been tapped to help the company in its end-of-quarter push. Tesla’s production and delivery figures this Q3 would likely set new records, and with Elon Musk’s SEC lawsuit in the rearview mirror, there is very little that can come between the electric car maker and even more impressive milestones.​
> Elon Musk's SEC settlement has cleared a path for Tesla's record-breaking Q3 results
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SEC sues Elon Musk for “false and misleading” tweets*
> 
> The Securities and Exchange Commission sued Tesla’s CEO on Thursday for making “false and misleading” statements to investors. It’s asking a federal judge to prevent Musk from serving as an officer or a director of a public company, among other penalties. The complaint hinges on a tweet Musk sent on August 7 about taking Tesla private. “Am considering taking Tesla private at $420,” Musk said. “Funding secured.” The SEC said he had not actually secured the funding. “In truth and in fact, Musk had not even discussed, much less confirmed, key deal terms, including price, with any potential funding source,” the SEC said in its complaint. That tweet, and subsequent tweets from Musk over the next three hours, caused “significant confusion and disruption in the market for Tesla’s stock,” as well as harm to investors, the SEC said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of_ "record setting 3rd quarter"_ is it that you don't understand?
> Tesla achieves Model 3 production goal for record quarter with 2 days still to go
> Hey, we get it that Orangelings hate electric cars and the environment.
> Elon screwed up, but I'm sure that  he'll himself busy with SpaceX and  whole bunch of other successful enterprises ..
> So don't you worry
Click to expand...


----------



## Natural Citizen

Weatherman2020 said:


> *SEC sues Elon Musk for “false and misleading” tweets*
> 
> The Securities and Exchange Commission sued Tesla’s CEO on Thursday for making “false and misleading” statements to investors. It’s asking a federal judge to prevent Musk from serving as an officer or a director of a public company, among other penalties. The complaint hinges on a tweet Musk sent on August 7 about taking Tesla private. “Am considering taking Tesla private at $420,” Musk said. “Funding secured.” The SEC said he had not actually secured the funding. “In truth and in fact, Musk had not even discussed, much less confirmed, key deal terms, including price, with any potential funding source,” the SEC said in its complaint. That tweet, and subsequent tweets from Musk over the next three hours, caused “significant confusion and disruption in the market for Tesla’s stock,” as well as harm to investors, the SEC said.



Abolish the SEC.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Natural Citizen said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> *SEC sues Elon Musk for “false and misleading” tweets*
> 
> The Securities and Exchange Commission sued Tesla’s CEO on Thursday for making “false and misleading” statements to investors. It’s asking a federal judge to prevent Musk from serving as an officer or a director of a public company, among other penalties. The complaint hinges on a tweet Musk sent on August 7 about taking Tesla private. “Am considering taking Tesla private at $420,” Musk said. “Funding secured.” The SEC said he had not actually secured the funding. “In truth and in fact, Musk had not even discussed, much less confirmed, key deal terms, including price, with any potential funding source,” the SEC said in its complaint. That tweet, and subsequent tweets from Musk over the next three hours, caused “significant confusion and disruption in the market for Tesla’s stock,” as well as harm to investors, the SEC said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Abolish the SEC.
Click to expand...

Abolish Leftards.


----------



## Weatherman2020

DrLove said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks tank! Exec's quit. Panic at Tesla!
> 
> Chaos Erupts At Tesla: Stock Crashes, Bonds Implode After Heads Of Accounting, HR Quit
> 
> Well duh.....when nobody cares about electric vehicles, the folks slowly start to realize they've been had!! Musk....what a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Hedge?
> 
> Ultimately, Elon Musk’s SEC settlement has now provided a clear path for Tesla to attain a record-breaking third quarter without any unnecessary drama. Elon Musk himself has noted that Tesla’s main challenge now is delivering as many vehicles to reservation holders as quickly as possible. Tesla, for its part, has begun adapting to the delivery challenges. Handovers reportedly go well into the night, home deliveries are being done to a number of reservation holders, and even owners of Tesla vehicles who are willing to volunteer their time have been tapped to help the company in its end-of-quarter push. Tesla’s production and delivery figures this Q3 would likely set new records, and with Elon Musk’s SEC lawsuit in the rearview mirror, there is very little that can come between the electric car maker and even more impressive milestones.​
> Elon Musk's SEC settlement has cleared a path for Tesla's record-breaking Q3 results
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SEC sues Elon Musk for “false and misleading” tweets*
> 
> The Securities and Exchange Commission sued Tesla’s CEO on Thursday for making “false and misleading” statements to investors. It’s asking a federal judge to prevent Musk from serving as an officer or a director of a public company, among other penalties. The complaint hinges on a tweet Musk sent on August 7 about taking Tesla private. “Am considering taking Tesla private at $420,” Musk said. “Funding secured.” The SEC said he had not actually secured the funding. “In truth and in fact, Musk had not even discussed, much less confirmed, key deal terms, including price, with any potential funding source,” the SEC said in its complaint. That tweet, and subsequent tweets from Musk over the next three hours, caused “significant confusion and disruption in the market for Tesla’s stock,” as well as harm to investors, the SEC said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of_ "record setting 3rd quarter"_ is it that you don't understand?
> Tesla achieves Model 3 production goal for record quarter with 2 days still to go
> Hey, we get it that Orangelings hate electric cars and the environment.
> Elon screwed up, but I'm sure that  he'll himself busy with SpaceX and  whole bunch of other successful enterprises ..
> So don't you worry
Click to expand...

What part of Musk is facing felony charges is vague to you?


----------



## mamooth

Weatherman2020 said:


> What part of Musk is facing felony charges is vague to you?



What does that have to do with Tesla the company?

You seem to be especially retarded today. You do understand that if Elon Musk, say, dies, Tesla would still just keep chugging along, right?


----------



## Weatherman2020

mamooth said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Musk is facing felony charges is vague to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Tesla the company?
> 
> You seem to be especially retarded today. You do understand that if Elon Musk, say, dies, Tesla would still just keep chugging along, right?
Click to expand...

Why would anyone think the CEO of Tesla being charged with felonies and being told to step down as CEO by a judge have anything to do with Tesla?


----------



## Weatherman2020

mamooth said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Musk is facing felony charges is vague to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Tesla the company?
> 
> You seem to be especially retarded today. You do understand that if Elon Musk, say, dies, Tesla would still just keep chugging along, right?
Click to expand...

You have no idea what the SEC will do to Tesla if found guilty.


----------



## Wyatt earp

mamooth said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Musk is facing felony charges is vague to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Tesla the company?
> 
> You seem to be especially retarded today. You do understand that if Elon Musk, say, dies, Tesla would still just keep chugging along, right?
Click to expand...



Yea we know just how you love to confuse telsa the company with telsa the man.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Weatherman2020 said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Musk is facing felony charges is vague to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Tesla the company?
> 
> You seem to be especially retarded today. You do understand that if Elon Musk, say, dies, Tesla would still just keep chugging along, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what the SEC will do to Tesla if found guilty.
Click to expand...


Ummmm….they settled the lawsuit last week.
Tesla paid $20 million, Musk paid $20 million.

Elon Musk agrees to pay $20 million and quit as Tesla chairman in deal with SEC

I don't think a felony was ever a possibility.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Musk is facing felony charges is vague to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Tesla the company?
> 
> You seem to be especially retarded today. You do understand that if Elon Musk, say, dies, Tesla would still just keep chugging along, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what the SEC will do to Tesla if found guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm….they settled the lawsuit last week.
> Tesla paid $20 million, Musk paid $20 million.
> 
> Elon Musk agrees to pay $20 million and quit as Tesla chairman in deal with SEC
> 
> I don't think a felony was ever a possibility.
Click to expand...

Two days from being sued to settlement. 

Fishy.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Weatherman2020 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Musk is facing felony charges is vague to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Tesla the company?
> 
> You seem to be especially retarded today. You do understand that if Elon Musk, say, dies, Tesla would still just keep chugging along, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what the SEC will do to Tesla if found guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm….they settled the lawsuit last week.
> Tesla paid $20 million, Musk paid $20 million.
> 
> Elon Musk agrees to pay $20 million and quit as Tesla chairman in deal with SEC
> 
> I don't think a felony was ever a possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two days from being sued to settlement.
> 
> Fishy.
Click to expand...


Cheaper.


----------



## Weatherman2020

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What part of Musk is facing felony charges is vague to you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Tesla the company?
> 
> You seem to be especially retarded today. You do understand that if Elon Musk, say, dies, Tesla would still just keep chugging along, right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have no idea what the SEC will do to Tesla if found guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm….they settled the lawsuit last week.
> Tesla paid $20 million, Musk paid $20 million.
> 
> Elon Musk agrees to pay $20 million and quit as Tesla chairman in deal with SEC
> 
> I don't think a felony was ever a possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two days from being sued to settlement.
> 
> Fishy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheaper.
Click to expand...

For a settlement you’ve got to get a lot of signatures. 

And it’s the weekend. You telling me they worked on a Sunday?


----------



## Toddsterpatriot

Weatherman2020 said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> 
> What does that have to do with Tesla the company?
> 
> You seem to be especially retarded today. You do understand that if Elon Musk, say, dies, Tesla would still just keep chugging along, right?
> 
> 
> 
> You have no idea what the SEC will do to Tesla if found guilty.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ummmm….they settled the lawsuit last week.
> Tesla paid $20 million, Musk paid $20 million.
> 
> Elon Musk agrees to pay $20 million and quit as Tesla chairman in deal with SEC
> 
> I don't think a felony was ever a possibility.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Two days from being sued to settlement.
> 
> Fishy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cheaper.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> For a settlement you’ve got to get a lot of signatures.
> 
> And it’s the weekend. You telling me they worked on a Sunday?
Click to expand...



* And it’s the weekend. You telling me they worked on a Sunday? *

Is the story meaningfully changed if they sign the papers tomorrow instead of yesterday?


----------



## DrLove

Weatherman2020 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> 
> Stocks tank! Exec's quit. Panic at Tesla!
> 
> Chaos Erupts At Tesla: Stock Crashes, Bonds Implode After Heads Of Accounting, HR Quit
> 
> Well duh.....when nobody cares about electric vehicles, the folks slowly start to realize they've been had!! Musk....what a fraud.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zero Hedge?
> 
> Ultimately, Elon Musk’s SEC settlement has now provided a clear path for Tesla to attain a record-breaking third quarter without any unnecessary drama. Elon Musk himself has noted that Tesla’s main challenge now is delivering as many vehicles to reservation holders as quickly as possible. Tesla, for its part, has begun adapting to the delivery challenges. Handovers reportedly go well into the night, home deliveries are being done to a number of reservation holders, and even owners of Tesla vehicles who are willing to volunteer their time have been tapped to help the company in its end-of-quarter push. Tesla’s production and delivery figures this Q3 would likely set new records, and with Elon Musk’s SEC lawsuit in the rearview mirror, there is very little that can come between the electric car maker and even more impressive milestones.​
> Elon Musk's SEC settlement has cleared a path for Tesla's record-breaking Q3 results
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *SEC sues Elon Musk for “false and misleading” tweets*
> 
> The Securities and Exchange Commission sued Tesla’s CEO on Thursday for making “false and misleading” statements to investors. It’s asking a federal judge to prevent Musk from serving as an officer or a director of a public company, among other penalties. The complaint hinges on a tweet Musk sent on August 7 about taking Tesla private. “Am considering taking Tesla private at $420,” Musk said. “Funding secured.” The SEC said he had not actually secured the funding. “In truth and in fact, Musk had not even discussed, much less confirmed, key deal terms, including price, with any potential funding source,” the SEC said in its complaint. That tweet, and subsequent tweets from Musk over the next three hours, caused “significant confusion and disruption in the market for Tesla’s stock,” as well as harm to investors, the SEC said.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of_ "record setting 3rd quarter"_ is it that you don't understand?
> Tesla achieves Model 3 production goal for record quarter with 2 days still to go
> Hey, we get it that Orangelings hate electric cars and the environment.
> Elon screwed up, but I'm sure that  he'll himself busy with SpaceX and  whole bunch of other successful enterprises ..
> So don't you worry
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What part of Musk is facing felony charges is vague to you?
Click to expand...


There is an investigation. There are NO _FELONY CHARGES_


----------



## MarathonMike

Did I hear that Al Gore's name is being floated as a possible replacement for Elon Musk?


----------



## WinterBorn

Bloomberg - Are you a robot?

Despite the dire predictions of the techno-gurus on these forums, the Tesla Model 3 seems to be doing well.

"First it was America’s  best-selling _electric_ car. Then it became the best-selling _luxury_ car. Now, against the odds, Tesla Inc.’s Model 3 is becoming one of the best-selling sedans in America, period."


----------

